# My new lil bro SERGIO!



## Sonic (Mar 9, 2009)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:    :shock:  

Ok, so here is the dealio. I just got my hedgehog 2 days ago. I went to a breeder in Illinois who was absolutely Perfect! She had 4 available hoglets and they were all adorable! She let them out of their cage to meet me! Right away as fast as lightning the hedgie i had reserved (she had emailed me pics of the babies) unrolled and scampered his way over to me!  He sniffed me for like 3 seconds and rolled up on my lap to cuddle and nap. Right away I was in love. The breeder told me that i HAD to take him home now because he chose me to be his bff! lol! Anyhow, 2 days, some mealies, and lots of love and attention later... I love him! No matter what lies ahead I promise to do my best to give him the most amazing home ever!

Here are some pics of my little bro!
http://s614.photobucket.com/albums/tt22 ... ro/Sergio/


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Says I need a guest password to see the album.


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

me too. =[

congrats on your little guy, though!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

i cant see any pics eather  but congrats away on your little guy!
may i ask what breeder you went to??


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

yea, congrats wasnt there another post that had a pic of him?????? or am i hallucinating again :roll: lol but i thot there wazzzz............


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

awww you guys are already bonded! ugh i really want to see the pics!! :?


----------



## Sonic (Mar 9, 2009)

There i unlocked it! ( i hope) :lol:

By the way the breeder was Pogzilla's in Aurora IL. I found her off this websites breeder list.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awwwwwe! hes adorable!


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Sergio is adorable. I think you picked the perfect name


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is adorable! Those little feet! He looks like he is intently staring at something.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

AWWW Sergio is sooo cute!


----------

